# Bad rating.. 1*



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

hey

A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don’t drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Do you have your phone mounted, or in your hand/lap?


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

They are trying to get free rides.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DavronYu said:


> hey
> 
> A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don't drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


How many riders have you given? What's your rating?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> hey
> 
> A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don't drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


Maybe they completely lied about it. Or maybe you did something.
We all have bad moments on the road, no matter how careful we are.

Just take your 1 star like a man. There will be more where that came from.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just got your cherry popped.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Do you have your phone mounted, or in your hand/lap?


Its mounted.



Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe they completely lied about it. Or maybe you did something.
> We all have bad moments on the road, no matter how careful we are.
> 
> Just take your 1 star like a man. There will be more where that came from.


Yes but im sure i did nothing that is for 1 star tho.. its pissing me off



AuxCordBoston said:


> How many riders have you given? What's your rating?


I'm new to UBER, not so many riders(40).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DavronYu said:


> Its mounted.
> 
> Yes but im sure i did nothing that is for 1 star tho.. its pissing me off
> 
> I'm new to UBER, not so many riders(40).


Did you have any arguments with your rider? Did you pick up a low rated pax? Do you pay attention to the ratings of the riders?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe a new rider and thought a 1 was the top...it happens.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Just call Uber, they are understanding to how the bogus 1 rating effects drivers and will happily remove it.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> hey
> 
> A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don't drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


LOL you;re funny!!!! Call Uber to remove a 1*, bwaahahhahaha. omg I just peed myself...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

That sucks I'm sorry!
I've never got a one... and I almost flipped shit over a three so I can't even imagine a one  
My advice... Get your butt driving 500 rides and it will be gone.
There's a lot of stuff about uber that's very sad and unfair. You have to let it go. Block it out of your mind. That's what I have had to do


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> That sucks I'm sorry!
> I've never got a one... and I almost flipped shit over a three so I can't even imagine a one
> My advice... Get your butt driving 500 *RATED* rides and it will be gone.
> There's a lot of stuff about uber that's very sad and unfair. You have to let it go. Block it out of your mind. That's what I have had to do
> View attachment 163763


*Fixed*. Minor detail, but it can take a while.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

The reason if hurts so much is because you feel betrayed. You have learned that some people don't respect you and treat you the way you do them. Unless you did something wrong the one star is not a reflection of you but of them and their dark, dying heart.

It is also slightly possible that during the ride somebody like me who re-rated them two weeks after we had them had our re-rate come through so even though you gave five star their rating dropped and they revenge-rated.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> *Fixed*. Minor detail, but it can take a while.


Omg! Yeah!  ugh  it can take a year


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Did you have any arguments with your rider? Did you pick up a low rated pax? Do you pay attention to the ratings of the riders?


No. I never argue. I even can't remember a passenger who was upset or commented about my driving.
And no I just pick up whoever i get never pay attention to their ratings.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DavronYu said:


> No. I never argue. I even can't remember a passenger who was upset or commented about my driving.
> And no I just pick up whoever i get never pay attention to their ratings.


You never pay attention to the rider's rating??? That's the problem. Low rated riders will rate you low for no reason. Don't pick up under 4.7.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Did you discuss politics and/or have NPR on the radio?
Is your car clean and tidy?
Were you fully stocked with free cold water, snacks and candy?

My suggestion is to just move on. After you get more 5's, it is possible that Uber will simply delete the 1-star from your record.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Pax are paxholes. Simple


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

You have a better chance of being hit by lightning while pitching the 7th game of the Super Bowl than you do of having Uber remove your 1☆ rating.

But... it never hurts to try!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

DavronYu said:


> hey
> 
> A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don't drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


Riders give bad ratings because they can, without regard for driver, and no reason. Lyft and Uber are both assholes when it comes to rectifying bad ratings. You can get a bad rating for:
1. You giving a rider a 1 star for disrespect
2. Have a wrong colored car. - I had a rider that gave 3 or 4 stars if a red car showed up for her
3. Rider selected the rating in error. Could have been too drunk and was seeing double.
4. Just being an asshole and lying about the trip - many do, especially Lyft riders (could be Uber rejects)
5. Getting rides confused.
6. Another #4
You don't have to do anything to get a poor rating. But retaliate by changing the suspected rider toa one star. The rating system sucks and needs to be overhauled in favor of the driver. Experience says drunks, Pool, Line, teenagers, and racists give bad ratings.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You never pay attention to the rider's rating??? That's the problem. Low rated riders will rate you low for no reason. Don't pick up under 4.7.


I always thought bad or rude rider his/hers money still pays my bills... maybe i was wrong.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You never pay attention to the rider's rating??? That's the problem. Low rated riders will rate you low for no reason. Don't pick up under 4.7.


I've never noticed a rider's rating on Lyft. I see it on Uber. Where on Lyft?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> I've never noticed a rider's rating on Lyft. I see it on Uber. Where on Lyft?


It's on your ping before you accept just like on Uber


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> You have a better chance of being hit by lightning while pitching the 7th game of the Super Bowl than you do of having Uber remove your 1☆ rating.
> 
> But... it never hurts to try!


Hah. I see what you did there.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's on your ping before you accept just like on Uber


Never noticed it before. Thanks



DavronYu said:


> hey
> 
> A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don't drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


According to Uber, this is their new policy:
When a rider gives a bad rating for something out of your control, such as price or issues with the Uber app, we'll remove it from your overall rating. This way, your rating is a more accurate reflection of your driving and service.

*How It Works:*


If a rider rates a trip under 5 stars, they'll be asked to provide a reason why.

If the reason is something out of your control, like price or GPS issues, the rating will be excluded from your overall rating.

*LEARN MORE >*

*Availability: *

Available now: Available to all drivers globally for Uber Rides. Not available for UberEATS.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

^yeah and the thing about that is the pax is told it won't count. So what do the vindicative pax do? They scroll through the options until they find one that'll work.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> Riders give bad ratings because they can, without regard for driver, and no reason. Lyft and Uber are both assholes when it comes to rectifying bad ratings. You can get a bad rating for:
> 1. You giving a rider a 1 star for disrespect
> 2. Have a wrong colored car. - I had a rider that gave 3 or 4 stars if a red car showed up for her
> 3. Rider selected the rating in error. Could have been too drunk and was seeing double.
> ...


In my experience, there are only seven reasons passengers give bad ratings --


Today is Monday
Today is Tuesday 
Today is Wednesday 
Today is Thursday 
Today is Friday 
Today is Saturday 
Today is Sunday


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Your 1 star will be removed... 500 ratings afterward. remember with averages you will go up over time.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Im new to Uber and its kinda hurts. Also as a student it’ll take a lot of time to do 500 trips


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Just look at it as 1 of about 10 things that have to happen to you before your a true Rideshare driver.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have over 500 trips rated 1-4 stars and have only deserved about 3 of them. I have gotten over it. You can too.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> Your 1 star will be removed... 500 ratings afterward. remember with averages you will go up over time.


Actually, Uber just changed their method of calculation. It only uses the last 100 rides now.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

DavronYu said:


> hey
> 
> A rider gave me 1* for some reason.. also safety issues. I don't drive too fast or break suddenly or anything like that. Is there a way to fix/remove 1*? Like calling uber?


Welcome to uber buddy your gonna need a pad with that pop cherry


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Actually, Uber just changed their method of calculation. It only uses the last 100 rides now.


Maybe in your market. Still 500 for me.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Did you not see uber's orientation video ? 
Well here it is watch it till the end


----------

